
HTML5 presentation - r11t
http://apirocks.com/html5/html5.html
======
MicahWedemeyer
Tried it in Chrome, and I'm hella impressed. Everybody else is busy hating on
it, but I'd like to thank the developers for putting it together. That 20
minutes of playtime has taught me 10 times as much about what to expect (and
why I should be excited) than all the discussions and blog posts I've seen so
far.

So, while some things didn't work, I'm not going to harp or nag, as overall
the presentation was excellent.

~~~
Tycho
It was fantastic (on Chrome anyway). Incidentally that 'press arrow key for
next page' feature is something I've wished all websites had for a long time -
like to leaf through forum pages or article pages.

~~~
zsouthboy
Opera has a "Next Page" feature that is usually able to do exactly what you
ask on most sites/forums. Also, it's smart about it - if you're on a page that
it's remembered a username/password for, if you go Next Page (either the mouse
gesture or left/right mouse rocker gesture), it'll log you in automatically.

------
Qz
I realize that HN is a bastion of keyboard-worshippers, but it bugs the hell
out of me that I can't click that arrow to progress.

~~~
mhartl
Indeed; I clicked the arrow three times before realizing it referred to the
right arrow key.

~~~
djhomeless
Good lord, I'm an idiot. I was about to close the browser until I saw your
comment :)

------
lambda
Cool demo, but it's a bit odd to tout new, standard features, when you have a
disclaimer that this is only intended to completely work in Google Chrome with
experimental features enabled. Part of the excitement is that these features
are being standardized, and aren't just one vendor wandering off and doing
their own thing without consulting with anyone else.

What would be far more impressive would be a demo that worked seamlessly in
Firefox, Safari, Chrome, Opera, and IE with Chrome Frame, with graceful
degradation (or, preferably, progressive enhancement) for features which
aren't implemented yet in IE without Chrome Frame (and the features that
aren't yet fully supported cross-browser).

~~~
andrewtj
This is a demo of what's at the bleeding edge. To complain that it's not
implemented across all browsers with graceful degradation is to be frank,
silly.

------
Tichy
I don't have an arrow key on my phone, why not make it advance upon click?

~~~
comex
I spent at least a minute looking for the "->" button.

------
dinde
This is extremely cool. I admit it scared me a little bit just how easy it was
to do the geolocation. The web is about to change dramatically, again. :)

~~~
ashleyw
Does anyone know where GeoLocation gets the data? My IP is registered to a
city 35 miles away, yet it's able to pinpoint where I am within a few meters?

~~~
ugh
«There are a few common ways to get location information. The most common are
local WiFi networks, IP address information, and attached GPS devices. In
Firefox 3.5 we use local WiFi networks and IP address information to try and
guess your location.»

– <http://hacks.mozilla.org/2009/06/geolocation/>

------
natmaster
Uh, why only use webkit specific CSS attributes when there are mozilla ones as
well.

~~~
andrewtj
It's a tech demo designed for Chrome — a pretty reasonable compromise given
it's supposed to show what's coming up in browsers and requires Chrome be
invoked with various command line flags to demo all the features.

------
jared314
Awesome. It doesn't work on the Droid, because of the arrow key requirement. I
also think it is missing a position-in-presentation indicator, like a
progressbar or a smaller zoomed out version along the bottom.

------
faramarz
That was great!

though i didn't get the last comment about IE6. I tried loading the url in IE6
twice, and both times the browser crashed.

~~~
stuntmouse
That's probably the point. It should work with Google's compatibility layer.

------
brown9-2
Which browsers are WebGL-enabled?

Chrome 5.0.342.9 (beta) does not seem to be.

~~~
stanleydrew
I think you'll need to use the --enable-webgl command line switch to turn it
on. I'm not sure that will work in anything besides the latest dev channel
builds though.

------
catch23
I didn't realize inline-block was considered html5 -- I had been using that
for almost 2 years already.

~~~
treyp
yeah, i thought the same thing. it must have been an error on the part of the
author.

here it is in the CSS2.1 spec --
<http://www.w3.org/TR/CSS2/visuren.html#display-prop>

it looks like it was introduced in CSS 2.1 because it is missing in CSS2 and
CSS1: [http://www.w3.org/TR/2008/REC-
CSS2-20080411/visuren.html#dis...](http://www.w3.org/TR/2008/REC-
CSS2-20080411/visuren.html#display-prop) <http://www.w3.org/TR/REC-
CSS1/#display>

------
sketerpot
The "Web 2.0 Logo Creatr" slide is both useful and hilarious.

------
niels
The best HTML5 introduction I've seen so far. Very nice! This just gets me
even more excited about the future of web apps.

------
marcamillion
I wonder if the author will write a tutorial on how he created this.
Explaining the presentation elements (I mean).

------
yumraj
Tried in FF and in Chrome and the browser "Back" key doesn't work, only <\-
and -> arrows do.

Is this expected of HTML5?

~~~
sketerpot
It's all a single page, so the browser's back button wouldn't come into play.

~~~
daeken
Not quite true. Each page has its own anchor, so making the back button work
properly is pretty trivial. That's a big oversight in an otherwise awesome
presentation.

------
rohitarondekar
Very nice. Not very FF friendly but still very nice. I am liking how the web
will be in the coming future. Only need all browser vendors to get their act
together and get standards compliant. Microsoft can be augmented with Chrome
frame so the one hindering block can be ignored.

------
izendejas
I tried searching within text and it works okay (in some cases it even moves
to the appropriate "slide"). I managed to break things, however.

That said, I hope Adobe is scared as hell--and more importantly, that they get
their act together... or else.

~~~
simonw
If Adobe get their act together, what would you expect them to do?

~~~
locopati
1\. Get flash working on every mobile OS other than iPhone

2\. Transition flash creationg tools to HTML5 creation tools

voila - relevance

------
ryanjmo
I am most excited about the css; this will cut our development time in half!
We aren't going to need images to have decent looking buttons anymore.

------
xtacy
It looks like HTML is no more just Hyper-TEXT Markup Language.. It should
perhaps be called Hyper Markup Language.

~~~
rimantas
HTML5 was started by WHATWG which stands for Web Hypertext Applications
Technology Working Group. A lot of work shown there is under umbrella of "Web
Applications 1.0", see
[http://wiki.whatwg.org/wiki/FAQ#What_are_the_various_version...](http://wiki.whatwg.org/wiki/FAQ#What_are_the_various_versions_of_the_spec.3F)

------
greenlblue
Doesn't work in opera. Alignment is screwed up.

~~~
eam
Read the disclaimer: <http://apirocks.com/html5/disclaimer.html>

------
doc-film
lots of failures in FF

~~~
whalesalad
FF is quickly becoming an obsolete browser. iPhone uses Webkit, iPod Touch,
iPad, every single Android phone (like the Nexus One and Droid), Chrome on
Windows & Mac... every new Mac... the list goes on. I'm all for competition,
but Webkit is clearly the champion here.

~~~
devinj
That's nice and all, but Firefox is still one of the biggest browsers out
there. It's _not_ obsolete, and you can't ignore it if you value users. In
fairness, not everyone values users.

~~~
AngryParsley
Replace "Firefox" with "IE" and your arguments are even more persuasive.

------
kierank
Nobody has said anything about it breaking the back button yet.

~~~
statictype
It doesn't. Back moves to the previous slide.

That doesn't seem like broken behavior to me.

~~~
kierank
It doesn't do anything for me in Srware Iron.

------
crazydiamond
Does the __amazing __presentation go to 5 pages only ?? Rather a HUGE letdown,
i'd say.

~~~
davidcuddeback
No, it's 46 slides long.

